# Nuovo COVID Cina. Boom casi e ricoveri



## admin (22 Dicembre 2022)

Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente


----------



## Mika (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente


Siccome la versione 1.0 non era perfetta hanno fatto la versione 2.0?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Speriamo di no. Maledetti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente


nuova Release?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente



Qualcuno in Italia sta festeggiando.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno in Italia sta festeggiando.


tipo Pregliasco


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2022)

Satanizzateli maledizione, non se ne può più.


----------



## JDT (22 Dicembre 2022)

E mi sembrava strano di poter festeggiare il capodanno tranquillo quest'anno..


----------



## bobbylukr (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente



Ma in Cina ci sono state zone enormi in cui il COVID non c'è stato per niente, prima o poi se lo devono beccare tutti. Noi abbiamo già dato...


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> tipo Pregliasco



Sono una persona moderata. Non faccio nomi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Ma in Cina ci sono state zone enormi in cui il COVID non c'è stato per niente, prima o poi se lo devono beccare tutti. Noi abbiamo già dato...



Se è Omicron o una sua variante però non si capisce perchè abbiano i forni crematori pieni... il non essersi vaccinati non c'entra, perché Omicron non ammazza nemmeno senza vaccino...

O è uno dei primi Covid originali oppure è una nuova versione assassina.


----------



## Swaitak (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente


la strategia ZERO Covid, non prende il nome dal numero di casi ammissibili..


----------



## bobbylukr (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se è Omicron o una sua variante però non si capisce perchè abbiano i forni crematori pieni... il non essersi vaccinati non c'entra, perché Omicron non ammazza nemmeno senza vaccino...
> 
> O è uno dei primi Covid originali oppure è una nuova versione assassina.



Allora speriamo in uno dei primi COVID visto che siamo praticamente tutti vaccinati per quelli..


----------



## gabri65 (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente



No, ma poverini, dai, non possono essere in malafede, sono quelli che chiudono più di tutti, fanno locchedoouns a raffica.

Come è possibile che sia un gombloddoh cinese, eh, via, sono le prime vittime.

Facile prendere per il kulo, chissà quanto accidente cambia al loro governo e al loro stato sociale se la gente viene ridotta a robot con la mascherina.

Mah.


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Speriamo dipenda il fatto che stando sempre chiusi, se lo beccano più grave. Non girano foto o video allarmisti giusto? Fino a che non ci sono, dormiamo tranquilli dai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Speriamo dipenda il fatto che stando sempre chiusi, se lo beccano più grave. Non girano foto o video allarmisti giusto? Fino a che non ci sono, dormiamo tranquilli dai.



Io ho letto quella notizia dei forni crematori saturi, ma non saprei dire se è il solito terrorismo mediatico dei var Repubblica&co.


----------



## Kayl (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho letto quella notizia dei forni crematori saturi, ma non saprei dire se è il solito terrorismo mediatico dei var Repubblica&co.


a me un forno crematorio saturo pare un ossimoro onestamente, c'è troppa cenere o cosa?


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Io ho letto quella notizia dei forni crematori saturi, ma non saprei dire se è il solito terrorismo mediatico dei var Repubblica&co.


Mi ricordo che all'epoca del primo covid, ci dovettero stare 1000 prove e alle prime testimonianze video si negava e si parlava di panico. Il migliore fu David (sotto un) Puente che ospite sulla Rai disse: "Il covid non è contagioso, lo ha detto il governo cinese"  .


----------



## Ramza Beoulve (22 Dicembre 2022)

Stiamo parlando di un paese che ha photoshoppato le immagini dei mondiali per fare apparire gli stadi vuoti e non fare capire ai suoi cittadini che il resto del mondo se ne strasbatte del govid, sú...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente



Accetto l'ennesimo lockedounnn (che tanto prima o poi arriverà) solamente in caso di epidemia zombie.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Accetto l'ennesimo lockedounnn (che tanto prima o poi arriverà) solamente in caso di epidemia zombie.



Questa volta al Governo ci sono quelli che hai votato, non dovresti temere altri lockdown


----------



## hakaishin (22 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno in Italia sta festeggiando.


Il sogno bagnato di tanti
Finalmente il loro letale amato covid sta tornando!  
anche qui qualcuno sarà contento  
Farei un bel longdaun di 6 mesi preventivo


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il sogno bagnato di tanti
> Finalmente il loro letale amato covid sta tornando!
> anche qui qualcuno sarà contento
> *Farei un bel longdaun di 6 mesi preventivo*



Si, ma su base volontaria tanto ne trovi parecchi.


----------



## varvez (22 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente


Buffa l'inormazione occidentale (anzi, anglosferifca). Mentre in Italia i TG comunicano il "boom" di contagi influenzali in Cina, in Svizzera nello stesso giorno i TG raccontano delle riaperture totali in tutto il paese (Cina).
Buffissimo.


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2022)

questo è uno dei motivi per cui non ho mai smesso di interessarmi alle questioni covid, anche se qualcuno voleva voltare pagina nella sua mente

poi perchè ogni settimana stanno uscendo studi scientifici che fanno a brandelli tutto il costrutto di tre anni, infatti i riposizionamenti non si contano più in ogni paese

l'ultimo motivo è che aspetto venga ufficializzato, perchè per ora è solo la tesi più probabile che comunque non è poco visto che fino ad un anno fa era la tesi meno probabile, che il covid non sia nato per contagio naturale


----------



## Andris (22 Dicembre 2022)

in Cina purtroppo i giornalisti internazionali non fanno la copertura dovuta, per via della censura pervasiva in quasi tutti i campi operata dal partito comunista, e le notizie sono spesso contraddittorie

*Blinken poi fa la figura del fesso

"La Cina condivida informazioni sulla nuova situazione dovuta al covid"*


il Corriere, che dopo sei mesi, non crede ai suoi occhi parlando di "terapie intensive piene"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Accetto l'ennesimo lockedounnn (che tanto prima o poi arriverà) solamente in caso di epidemia zombie.


gli zombie ci sono già


----------



## fabri47 (22 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> in Cina purtroppo i giornalisti internazionali non fanno la copertura dovuta, per via della censura pervasiva in quasi tutti i campi operata dal partito comunista, e le notizie sono spesso contraddittorie
> 
> *Blinken poi fa la figura del fesso
> 
> ...


Più leggo le notizie e più mi ricorda la maxibufala che inventarono un anno fa sulla letalità di Omicron, dopodichè si rivelò un raffreddore con la scienziata che affermò mesi dopo che l'UE le disse che doveva mentire e dire che era grave.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (22 Dicembre 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Il sogno bagnato di tanti
> Finalmente il loro letale amato covid sta tornando!
> anche qui qualcuno sarà contento
> Farei un bel longdaun di 6 mesi preventivo


il locchedaun scommetto che è la prima cosa che sognano i percettori del RDC


----------



## Blu71 (22 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il locchedaun scommetto che è la prima cosa che sognano i percettori del *RDC*



Reddito Da Covid


----------



## Andris (23 Dicembre 2022)

intanto Mattarella ha il covid dal 10 dicembre senza negativizzarsi...


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto Mattarella ha il covid dal 10 dicembre senza negativizzarsi...


Il discorso quindi lo farà La Russa?  

Speriamo!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il discorso quindi lo farà La Russa?
> 
> Speriamo!


di fine anno*


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il discorso quindi lo farà La Russa?
> 
> Speriamo!



Ha il covid, mica sta morendo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il discorso quindi lo farà La Russa?
> 
> Speriamo!



Ahahahah che spettacolo sarebbe


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ahahahah che spettacolo sarebbe



Hai la divisa da balilla?


----------



## hakaishin (23 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> il locchedaun scommetto che è la prima cosa che sognano i percettori del RDC


Ma ovvio una manna dal cielo….e non solo per loro


----------



## Igniorante (23 Dicembre 2022)

Hanno un livello igienico-sanitario al pari dell'Africa.
Bisognerebbe fargli passare i Canadair sopra alle teste ogni giorno, col carico di candeggina.


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha il covid, mica sta morendo


Se è positivo è costretto a stare in quarantena e, per legge, viene momentaneamente sostituito dal presidente del senato. A meno che non si colleghi da casa per fare il discorso, magari con il green screen del Quirinale dietro. Sarebbe troppo trash in tal caso, ma da questi c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.


----------



## diavoloINme (23 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> intanto Mattarella ha il covid dal 10 dicembre senza negativizzarsi...


Sta capitando ma pure 1 mese dopo la quarta dose..


----------



## Blu71 (23 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se è positivo è costretto a stare in quarantena e, per legge, viene momentaneamente sostituito dal presidente del senato. A meno che non si colleghi da casa per fare il discorso, magari con il green screen del Quirinale dietro. Sarebbe troppo trash in tal caso, ma da questi c'è da aspettarsi di tutto.



A parte che mancano 8 giorni. Durante il discorso è da solo e fare un collegamento da casa o da ovunque non è affatto difficile.


----------



## Nevergiveup (23 Dicembre 2022)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Hanno un livello igienico-sanitario al pari dell'Africa.
> Bisognerebbe fargli passare i Canadair sopra alle teste ogni giorno, col carico di candeggina.


Ho convissuto con 2 cinesi... confermo con sommo disgusto quanto dici, il mio cane è molto più pulito.


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ho convissuto con 2 cinesi... confermo con sommo disgusto quanto dici, il mio cane è molto più pulito.


chissa che esperimenti hanno fatto sul tuo corpo mentre dormivi


----------



## evideon (23 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ci risiamo. Come riferito dalle agenzie di stampa, in Cina si registra una nuova mega ondata di COVID. Tanti contagi e ricoveri. Terapie intensive sature. Si teme anche per l'occidente



Sto tremando...........!


----------



## Alkampfer (23 Dicembre 2022)

oggi , vedendo il bordello in giro, ripensavo a quando uscivo in città ed era deserta.
la gente si caha addosso per poco,
lo dico per bill gates, non serve il catastrophic contagion .
basta naltro coviddino.


----------



## evideon (23 Dicembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> oggi , vedendo il bordello in giro, ripensavo a quando uscivo in città ed era deserta.
> la gente si caha addosso per poco,
> lo dico per bill gates, non serve il catastrophic contagion .
> basta naltro coviddino.


Ormai viviamo in una società di ipocondriaci cacasotto!
Il lavaggio del cervello è stato fatto per bene...!


----------



## fabri47 (23 Dicembre 2022)

evideon ha scritto:


> Ormai viviamo in una società di ipocondriaci cacasotto!
> Il lavaggio del cervello è stato fatto per bene...!


Sicuramente la maggioranza non usciva perchè ipocondriaca, ma c'erano anche i soggetti tipo me che, con la consapevolezza che dovevi avere la museruola altrimenti ti facevano la multa, non ero incoraggiato ad uscire e se potevo rimanevo a casa. Uno esce anche per avere una propria intimità.


----------



## bobbylukr (23 Dicembre 2022)

Cmq ho letto ora una notizia ansa secondo cui nei primi 20 giorni di dicembre 250 milioni di cinesi hanno preso il COVID: se fosse così tutto l'allarmismo dell'articolo in topic va tranquillamente a farsi benedire...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2022)

bobbylukr ha scritto:


> Cmq ho letto ora una notizia ansa secondo cui nei primi 20 giorni di dicembre 250 milioni di cinesi hanno preso il COVID: se fosse così tutto l'allarmismo dell'articolo in topic va tranquillamente a farsi benedire...



Dici che si sta per abbattere uno tsunami?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ho convissuto con 2 cinesi... confermo con sommo disgusto quanto dici, il mio cane è molto più pulito.



Ricordo anni fa uno ospite di un meeting aziendale, lo invitammo a cena e lui ruttava e scoreggiava tranquillamente. Tutto normale per loro, anzi era un segnale che apprezzava la cena


----------



## ROQ (23 Dicembre 2022)

io a sto giro vado direttamente in galera ma mando direttamente qualche testa di ***** all'inferno


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (23 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ricordo anni fa uno ospite di un meeting aziendale, lo invitammo a cena e lui ruttava e scoreggiava tranquillamente. Tutto normale per loro, anzi era un segnale che apprezzava la cena



Pensavo fosse una "leggenda"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (23 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Pensavo fosse una "leggenda"



No no. Il mio naso conferma


----------



## Swaitak (23 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ricordo anni fa uno ospite di un meeting aziendale, lo invitammo a cena e lui ruttava e scoreggiava tranquillamente. Tutto normale per loro, anzi era un segnale che apprezzava la cena


ah quindi in oriente non indossano le mascherine per cultura, ma per i peti


----------



## Tifo'o (25 Dicembre 2022)

Gli alieni gialli intanto hanno smesso di contare.. niente ne hanno mollata un'altra. ANIversario dei 3 anni..

Maledetti


----------



## Andris (25 Dicembre 2022)

le immagini che si vedono sono stile 2019 e non è ancora inziiato il movimento del capodanno cinese

si parla del 18% di popolazione che sta avendo il covid.

ospedali pieni con centinaia di casi covid ad ogni struttura al giorno, pazienti stipati in ogni posto

per la prima volta sparisce il bollettino covid quotidiano, cosa che Draghi e Speranza non hanno fatto

ora ci saranno ulteriori problemi economici e penso che riparta la politica protezionista che si era un minimo allargata con le esportazioni, ergo nuovamente problemi con le importazioni occidentali e anche per le sezioni cinesi delle multinazionali


----------



## Andris (27 Dicembre 2022)

*dall'8 gennaio tolgono la quarantena per chi viene dall'estero, ufficiale*


chiunque abbia un po' di sale in zucca si sta facendo domande su questo repertino liberalismo


----------



## Andris (27 Dicembre 2022)

*Giappone impone test covid a tutti gli sbarchi dalla Cina a partire da venerdì.*
*i positivi dovranno fare 7 giorni di quarantena*

*il governo nipponico non è convinto delle informazioni ufficiali sui numeri cinesi, perchè c'è troppa differenza tra i dati pubblicati dal governo rispetto a quelle delle aziende private senza lavoratori per via del covid


Ansa*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Dicembre 2022)

*Mattarella comunica la sua negatività.*

@fabri47 tramonta il sogno del discorso di fine anno di La Russa


----------



## fabri47 (27 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Mattarella comunica la sua negatività.*
> 
> @fabri47 tramonta il sogno del discorso di fine anno di La Russa


Sì, letto stamattina. Ma non penso sia solo il mio sogno, almeno quello di non vedere più caharella. Mi chiedo con che faccia farà il discorso, dopo che aveva detto che era il suo ultimo anno l'anno scorso. L'unico interesse sarà quello di vedere se dirà che sarà prossimo alle dimissioni o continuerà ancora tutto il 2023. Napolitano nel suo ultimo discorso lo disse che si sarebbe dimesso.


----------



## galianivatene (27 Dicembre 2022)

pazzesco… chiunque io conosca in Cina, con chiunque parli, tutti col covid. 

Comunque dai sintomi, decorso, etc sembra non dissimile da quello che ho avuto anche io qui in Italia, nelle ultime settimane. 

Considerate che il virus sta trovando praterie, in un posto dove la densità abitativa è altissima, i livelli anticorpali a zero, vaccino inutile, i comportamenti non adeguati al contenimento… 

Ci credo che si sta diffondendo alla velocità della luce.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2022)

*L'ambasciata francese a Pechino: "Amici cinesi, la Francia vi accoglie a braccia aperte!»*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'ambasciata francese a Pechino: "Amici cinesi, la Francia vi accoglie a braccia aperte!»*



Mi ricordano le scene del 2019 con l'aperitivo di Zingaretti o Mattarella che va nella scuola cinese.

Questi francesi sono altri che si sono bevuti il cervello, ormai nel mondo di paesi sani non ce ne sono più.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mi ricordano le scene del 2019 con l'aperitivo di Zingaretti o Mattarella che va nella scuola cinese.
> 
> Questi francesi sono altri che si sono bevuti il cervello, ormai nel mondo di paesi sani non ce ne sono più.


che degrado


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2022)

*ministro Schillaci valuta tampone obbligatorio a passegeri dalla Cina*

*la misura però non si applicherebbe agli scali ma solo ai voli diretti*


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2022)

*processati 210 tamponi a campione da passeggeri arrivati dalla Cina a Milano Malpensa: 30% di positività

ora bisogna capire se ci sia una nuova variante


TG1*


----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Schillaci valuta tampone obbligatorio a passegeri dalla Cina
> 
> la misura però non si applicherebbe agli scali ma solo ai voli diretti*


Sempre le solite misure a metà che non cambiano nulla.
O lo fai bene per davvero o non lo fai proprio.


----------



## Andris (28 Dicembre 2022)

numeri al ribasso dalla Cina, nonostante le immagini e le informazioni opposte 

ritardo di misure restrittive alle frontiere

restrizioni solo su voli diretti e non sugli scali

milioni di persone in viaggio da e per la Cina per il capodanno lunare


*CAPODANNO 2022 IS THE NEW CAPODANNO 2019*


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Mammamia, speriamo bene...Se è di nuovo il covid del 2020, significa che hanno preparato un nuovo virus in laboratorio, altro che variantehhhh. Interessante comunque questo video  .


----------



## Swaitak (28 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *ministro Schillaci valuta tampone obbligatorio a passegeri dalla Cina
> 
> la misura però non si applicherebbe agli scali ma solo ai voli diretti*


Maledetto pure lui


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Adesso capiamo perchè i musi gialli erano cosi invasati sul covid-zero.
Chissà che ciofeche di vaccini si sono sparati, cinesate.

L' alternativa sarebbe che in tanti avevamo peccato di ottimismo, me compreso.
E soprattutto che le tante vituperate virostar avevano ragione da vendere alla fine.

Comunque vediamo, magari, come al solito, non succederà nulla di nuovo e sarà il solito allarme per "nulla", non sarebbe la prima volta.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Adesso capiamo perchè i musi gialli erano cosi invasati sul covid-zero.
> Chissà che ciofeche di vaccini si sono sparati, cinesate.
> 
> L' alternativa sarebbe che in tanti avevamo peccato di ottimismo, me compreso.
> ...



Le stesse cinesate (o meglio, americanate) che si sono sparati buona parte degli italiani/europei e che non sono servite a niente.
Il tutto corredato da entusiasmanti news ora per ora sui vaggini, sulla loro efficacia, per poi passare alle dichiarazioni di Draghi (non ti vaccini, ti ammali, muuori) e a quelle quotidianamente rilasciate da tutte le virostar.
E ancora oggi straparlano di nuovi vaggini aggiornati  

Penso che bene o male quasi tutti in Italia ormai l'hanno passato e quindi siamo abbastanza coperti anche dalle nuove varianti (io per non farmi mancare nulla le ho provate quasi tutte ). In Cina è diverso perché con la politica di contenimento avuta fino a qualche settimana fa, si ritrovano senza alcuna protezione naturale.
1,4 miliardi di persone. 
Possibile "nuova variante".
Possibile che stia già girando grazie ai 0 controlli dei vari stati (ad esclusione di Giappone e India).
Tra 1 mese e mezzo saremo in lockdown


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Dicembre 2022)

catastrophic contagion


----------



## Sam (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Adesso capiamo perchè i musi gialli erano cosi invasati sul covid-zero.
> Chissà che ciofeche di vaccini si sono sparati, cinesate.
> 
> L' alternativa sarebbe che in tanti avevamo peccato di ottimismo, me compreso.
> ...


Mah in realtà chi aveva ragione da vendere era chi considerava il lockdown una misura inutile oltre che dannosa, perché di fatto non è MAI servito a ridurre l'infezione, ma solo a dilatarne i tempi, visto che non si è mai raggiunta l'immunità di gregge.

Alla fine chi aveva davvero ragione era la Svezia: nessuna restrizione. Fine.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Maledetto pure lui


Questo ha lavorato nella task force di Speranza ed era favorevole al Green Pass un anno fa. Vi consiglio di vederlo come parla nelle interviste. Guarda a vuoto e chiude ripetutamente gli occhi. Magari ha un tic eh, però tutti strani questi tizi. A me sembra il Giuseppe Conte della sanità.


----------



## Trumpusconi (28 Dicembre 2022)

Bah, ho qualche contatto li che sostiene che questo non sia covid ma un'altra roba.
E che per ovvie ragioni non viene detto perchè sarebbe il panico totale. 
Non so se credergli.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bah, ho qualche contatto li che sostiene che questo non sia covid ma un'altra roba.
> E che per ovvie ragioni non viene detto perchè sarebbe il panico totale.
> Non so se credergli.



Cosa diamine hanno tirato fuori stavolta


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bah, ho qualche contatto li che sostiene che questo non sia covid ma un'altra roba.
> E che per ovvie ragioni non viene detto perchè sarebbe il panico totale.
> Non so se credergli.


Andiamo bene....


----------



## Sam (28 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Bah, ho qualche contatto li che sostiene che questo non sia covid ma un'altra roba.
> E che per ovvie ragioni non viene detto perchè sarebbe il panico totale.
> Non so se credergli.


Considerando le condizioni igienico sanitarie medie e le difese immunitarie di un cinese in preda alle polveri sottili ad un livello tale da causare nebbia che manco la Pianura Padana, non mi sorprenderebbe che fosse ben altro.


----------



## Alkampfer (28 Dicembre 2022)

dopo l'Event 201, il Catastrophic Contagion.
Lo zio Bill torna alla carica.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Le stesse cinesate (o meglio, americanate) che si sono sparati buona parte degli italiani/europei e che non sono servite a niente.
> Il tutto corredato da entusiasmanti news ora per ora sui vaggini, sulla loro efficacia, per poi passare alle dichiarazioni di Draghi (non ti vaccini, ti ammali, muuori) e a quelle quotidianamente rilasciate da tutte le virostar.
> E ancora oggi straparlano di nuovi vaggini aggiornati
> 
> ...



Non guardavo i grafici da una vita, casualmente ci ho dato un' occhiata la settimana scorsa e son rimasto stupito di vedere anche il Giappone con una bella esplosione di casi, visto che avevano sempre contenuto egregiamente.

Quindi regge la tua teoria che semplicemente ora si diffonde a macchia d'olio dove prima il covid non era di fatto passato.
Qui ormai l' abbiamo fatto tutti 2/3 volte.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Alkampfer ha scritto:


> dopo l'Event 201, il Catastrophic Contagion.
> Lo zio Bill torna alla carica.


Noi ce la prendiamo, anche giustamente, con i cinesi. Ma tra i finanziatori degli esperimenti, ci sono anche loro, lo Zio Sam e roba varia. Per dire, che questi sono zozzi è lampante, come lo sono anche in Africa, quest'ultima a causa della povertà, ma solo negli ultimi anni è un continuo terrorismo.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Considerando le condizioni igienico sanitarie medie e le difese immunitarie di un cinese in preda alle polveri sottili ad un livello tale da causare nebbia che manco la Pianura Padana, non mi sorprenderebbe che fosse ben altro.



Si pero' sarebbe contro ogni statistica di probabilità cacciar fuori 2 nuovi virus in 3 anni.

Quindi o non è nulla di nuovo cosa probabile, oppure c'è davvero il muso giallo che le sforna volontariamente,


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si pero' sarebbe contro ogni statistica di probabilità cacciar fuori 2 nuovi virus in 3 anni.
> 
> Quindi o non è nulla di nuovo cosa probabile, oppure c'è davvero il muso giallo che le sforna volontariamente,


Vedo che anche i perplessi come te se ne stanno accorgendo. Comunque, un nuovo virus farebbe comodo, soprattutto nel 2024 con le presidenziali negli USA.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vedo che anche i perplessi come te se ne stanno accorgendo. Comunque, un nuovo virus farebbe comodo, soprattutto nel 2024 con le presidenziali negli USA.



Non è questione accorgersi, basta vedere i fatti.

Comunque attento, dal tuo tono pare già la sentenza che sia un nuovo virus mortale


----------



## Sam (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Si pero' sarebbe contro ogni statistica di probabilità cacciar fuori 2 nuovi virus in 3 anni.
> 
> Quindi o non è nulla di nuovo cosa probabile, oppure c'è davvero il muso giallo che le sforna volontariamente,


Vero, anch'io penso lo stesso.
Di contro, però, io dei cinesi mi fido poco. E ai tempi si pensava che il COVID fosse un esperimento sfuggito ad un laboratorio militare.
Considerando che le armi chimiche e batteriologiche, per quanto vietate, vengano sviluppate comunque, non mi sorprenderebbe se quella gente lì nei loro laboratori avesse chissà cosa.

PS: ed è il motivo per il quale sono contro la messa al bando degli arsenali nucleari. Meglio lasciarlo legale, che renderlo illegale e vivere nella paura che qualcuno lo sviluppi di nascosto.


----------



## fabri47 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Non so quanto possa essere affidabile, ma ho parlato con una cinese via chat, che però abita all'estero e fa capire che si tratta solo di un boom di influenza e che le persone hanno febbre e dopo 3-4 giorni stanno bene. In verde le mie domande, in rosso le sue risposte.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Sam ha scritto:


> Vero, anch'io penso lo stesso.
> Di contro, però, io dei cinesi mi fido poco. E ai tempi si pensava che il COVID fosse un esperimento sfuggito ad un laboratorio militare.
> Considerando che le armi chimiche e batteriologiche, per quanto vietate, vengano sviluppate comunque, non mi sorprenderebbe se quella gente lì nei loro laboratori avesse chissà cosa.
> 
> PS: ed è il motivo per il quale sono contro la messa al bando degli arsenali nucleari. Meglio lasciarlo legale, che renderlo illegale e vivere nella paura che qualcuno lo sviluppi di nascosto.



Se nelle alte sfere pensassero davvero che sia un virus creato volontariamente e diffuso altrettanto volontariamente, tranquillo che gli avrebbero fatto il culo ai cinesi ( almeno a parole)

Vedi Taiwan o Ucraina, non c'è nessun timore reverenziale verso nessuno ( come giusto che sia)

Hanno creato danni biliardari con la pandemia, pestando i piedi a colossi, altro che sentire che andava bene a tutti per una manciatina di miliardi all' AD di Pfizer


----------



## mabadi (28 Dicembre 2022)

comunque sbaglio o a seguito dell'esplosione dei casi la Cina ha aperto le frontiere in ingresso ed in uscita?
Per la serie andate e diffondete anche all'estero. Io li considererei armi biologiche umane.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> comunque sbaglio o a seguito dell'esplosione dei casi la Cina ha aperto le frontiere in ingresso ed in uscita?
> Per la serie andate e diffondete anche all'estero. Io li considererei armi biologiche umane.


Volevo scriverlo prima.
Ma credo che stiamo andando il là con la fantasia, prima verifichiamo che sia effettivamente qualcosa di nuovo.


----------



## mabadi (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Volevo scriverlo prima.
> Ma credo che stiamo andando il là con la fantasia, prima verifichiamo che sia effettivamente qualcosa di nuovo.


mi riferivo al fatto che fin quando loro non avevano casi covid hanno chiuso le frontiere in entrata ed in uscita, adesso che li hanno le aprono. (dall'8.1) perchè tanto per loro diventa indifferente. Immaginate il danno economico di una CIna paralizzata dal covid e gli altri Stati che non hanno problemi e non chiudono.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

mabadi ha scritto:


> mi riferivo al fatto che fin quando loro non avevano casi covid hanno chiuso le frontiere in entrata ed in uscita, adesso che li hanno le aprono. (dall'8.1) perchè tanto per loro diventa indifferente. Immaginate il danno economico di una CIna paralizzata dal covid e gli altri Stati che non hanno problemi e non chiudono.


ah beh si, allora hai ragione!
Sono egoisti (passami il termine) ai massimi livelli, cosi come lo sono stati nel 2019.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Se nelle alte sfere pensassero davvero che sia un virus creato volontariamente e diffuso altrettanto volontariamente, tranquillo che gli avrebbero fatto il culo ai cinesi ( almeno a parole)
> 
> Vedi Taiwan o Ucraina, non c'è nessun timore reverenziale verso nessuno ( come giusto che sia)
> 
> *Hanno creato danni biliardari con la pandemia,* pestando i piedi a colossi, altro che sentire che andava bene a tutti per una manciatina di miliardi all' AD di Pfizer



Si, ma solo a noi "poveri" e ai mezzi ricchi "scemi", ovvero i colossi senza spina dorsale e facili da spinare.


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Si, ma solo a noi "poveri" e ai mezzi ricchi "scemi", ovvero i colossi senza spina dorsale e facili da spinare.
> 
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 4208



Si, come quando il petrolio ( la lobby degli idrocarburi è la più potente del pianeta) lo vendevano sotto zero ...

La vignetta che hai postato è reale.
La bugia è far credere alla gente che ci sia speranza, ma non esiste, non è mai esistito e mai esisterà ( la matematica non lo permette) un sistema economico dove tutti si arricchiscono proporzionalmente e in maniera giusta e perfetta.

Il capitalismo prevede che chi ha capitali ne avrà sempre di più ( è matematica) , le alternative le conosci ma hanno anch' esse i loro "contro"

La classe media, esiste solo in tempi di debito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2022)

Torneranno in azione i due primi cinesi che si fecero il tour sputazzante da Milano a Roma?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2022)

E comunque, Trump resta quello che ha avuto l'idea migliore. 
"Mettere bandiera cinese sui nostri F-22 e bombardare la Russia."

Davvero, speriamo che qualcuno hackeri un Satan di Putin e parta verso l'estremo oriente.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *L'ambasciata francese a Pechino: "Amici cinesi, la Francia vi accoglie a braccia aperte!»*


Abbraccia un cinese 2.0


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Dicembre 2022)

Comunque il mondo una nuova pandemia, così a stretto giro dalla prima, non la sosterrebbe. Economicamente, socialmente, politicamente.
Collasserebbe ogni cosa.


----------



## Ringhio8 (28 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque il mondo una nuova pandemia, così a stretto giro dalla prima, non la sosterrebbe. Economicamente, socialmente, politicamente.
> Collasserebbe ogni cosa.


Le @@ in primis


----------



## pazzomania (28 Dicembre 2022)

SUPER AGGIORNAMENTO: 
Vengono tamponati i voli proveniente dalla Cina, il problema è che la maggior parte dei viaggiatori fa scalo da altri paesi.
Lo riporta il Corriere della Sera

ahahaha scusate, non potevo non postarla!
Fortuna oggi ci si può "ridere"


----------



## gabri65 (28 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Djici (28 Dicembre 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


>


E il famoso cielo rosso di Pekino?


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (28 Dicembre 2022)

Immagino vorranno far fuori le scorte di vaccini scaduti nei magazzini


----------



## ignaxio (29 Dicembre 2022)

Intanto *TAMPONI OBBLIGATORI PER CHI ARRIVA IN ITALIA DALLA CINA*

deja vù? Non c’è partito che tenga


----------

